# talk dirty



## Vanda

Gente boa,

Vamos fazer um toró cerebral para eu me lembrar dos modos coloridos que a gente usa para ''talk dirty''?

Falar bobagem/falar bobiça.....

Continuem.....


----------



## Johannes

falar sujo / falar besteira


----------



## Johannes

dizer imoralidades


----------



## marta12

Dizer disparates
Dizer asneiras
Dizer palavrões


----------



## Hikaru Matsuyama

Dizer jazes. ^^


----------



## Archimec

dizer brejeirices/tolices
arrear bronca


----------



## GOODVIEW

Falar sacanagem


----------



## Vanda

_Cumé_ que eu tinha esquecido da sacanagem?! Falou!!
Mais???


----------



## Archimec

Em Portugal, dizer sacanices.


----------



## anaczz

Dizer nomes
Falar merdas  (já falando bobagem)


----------



## GOODVIEW

Tem também as expressões 

_Ter a boca suja_: Ele tem uma boca muito suja (fala muitos palavrões).
_Ser desbocado:_ Fulano é muito desbocado

Quem dá mais?...


----------



## Johannes

falar safadezas ?


----------



## Hikaru Matsuyama

Umm, talvez, _falar rápidamente_?


----------



## Vanda

Hikaru, falar rapidamente is  talk fast/speak very rapid, and the meaning  of talk dirty - besides other meanings - is ''use lewd   sexual language'' which is the meaning I am asking people to remind me of the many synonyms for that.


----------



## Hikaru Matsuyama

Hmm, ja compreendo. ^^ Tem o meu gratidão..


----------



## Nonstar

Fico com 'falar sacanagem'.


----------



## Hikaru Matsuyama

O que é que quer dizer _o sacanagem?_
Queria saber porque não podia encontrar nos dicionários. Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

sacanagem - http://www.wordreference.com/pten/sacanagem


----------



## Hikaru Matsuyama

Muito obrigado e desculpe. >_>

Tenho uma dúvida sobre que o Johannes escreveu sobre _falar safadezas..._

I looked up in dictionary for it, there says safadeza: shamelessness. If this is the meaning, then instead of expressing it with "falar", shouldn't it be sth like _fazer safadeza_?


----------



## Vanda

Either: falar/dizer safadezas/ falar safadeza = falar/dizer sacanagem


----------



## Macunaíma

Falar sacanagem e ponto final.


----------



## anaczz

Todo mundo gosta de sacanagem? Então é sacanagem e está dito.


----------



## Marzelo

Vanda said:


> Gente boa,
> 
> Vamos fazer um toró cerebral para eu me lembrar dos modos coloridos que a gente usa para ''talk dirty''?
> 
> Falar bobagem/falar bobiça.....
> 
> Continuem.....



Desculpem-me por estar comentando num tópico já moribundo, mas só hoje li o pedido de help de nossa reverendíssima madre.

---

Uma expressão também conhecida é:*falar coisas picantes*                  -->Não sei se picante está relacionado a apimentado ou a pi* (não me atrevo a terminar a última palavra).​---------------

Bom, lááááááááááááá no interior do Mato Grosso, principalmente na região da baixada Cuiabana,  onde me criei, também se usa a expressão "*falar anarquia*" com  mesmo sentido de "falar sacanagens".

Exemplos:a) Professora, Joãozinho fica falando anarquia pra gente. (menina reclamando do assédio do colega).
b) Joãozinho é anarquiento.  (ou seja, fala sacanagens)
c) Joãozinho é muito besterento. (mesmo sentido da frase b).




.​


----------



## GOODVIEW

> a) Professora, Joãozinho fica falando anarquia pra gente. (menina reclamando do assédio do colega).



Essa é genial! 

E _brincanagem de sacadeira_ seria _brincaquia de anardeira_?


----------



## Vanda

Que pena que já enviei o arquivo! Falar coisas picantes, nem me lembrava. E adorei a anarquia. _Tô_ morrendo de rir.
Obrigada gente boa!


----------

